# New jersey vehicle



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

So upon reading up on the uber website, is any vehicle 10 years or newer with 4+ doors that can seat 4 people eligible for uberX in NJ?

Do not want to go thru process of signing up only to find out my vehicle was denied


----------



## coomassie (Jan 16, 2016)

Not sure about this but see if there's a list of UberX eligible cars online somewhere. I thought I saw one when I tried to figure this out for my Honda Civic. Speaking of eligibility, my Civic is going to age out this year since it is a 2006.


----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

coomassie said:


> Not sure about this but see if there's a list of UberX eligible cars online somewhere. I thought I saw one when I tried to figure this out for my Honda Civic. Speaking of eligibility, my Civic is going to age out this year since it is a 2006.


I checked the uber website and it just shows me example vehicles.

By the way, how do you like the honda civic for uber? I know there great cars in general, but do they make good uberX cars?


----------



## coomassie (Jan 16, 2016)

My wife and I have driven Civics since the early 90's. We've loved them for regular use and long trips to the midwest and back. I'm not completely sold on them for UberX around Essex County and eastward however.

The roads around here can be crappy and the Civic isn't always the most comfortable ride on rough streets, even with only 2 people in the car. Not to mention large dips or bumps in the road with 5 people in the car, like that bump on 280 East close to Newark on your way in before the drawbridge.

The head room and leg room are decent but I would prefer a larger vehicle if I'm going to have 4-5 people on board with some regularity as I navigate the concrete spaghetti in the metro-NYC area. At least we don't have the larger wheel size with the rougher handling tires. 
I like the fuel mileage on our Civic EX and the trunk space isn't bad. I've had 2 suitcases and a wheelchair in there while I had 3 passengers.

The generation of Civics before the new 2016 remodel left us unimpressed though so we've waited on getting another one until this model year. Maybe we'll get one but I won't drive Uber with it. I'll get a used something or other or do a lease through Uber. I have some time to see how this new leasing deal is working for people. I do like the unlimited mileage and easy return policy. Being able to use it for non-Uber activities would also be a plus. The question is - which kind of vehicle if I want to stay UberX but not have a car that 5 people will encumber too much.


----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes i can imagine once you start stuffing more people in that it can start becomming a little uncomfortable for such a small vehicle. 

Are you refering to the deal with BAMA leasing?


----------



## coomassie (Jan 16, 2016)

ZMenterprise said:


> Yes i can imagine once you start stuffing more people in that it can start becomming a little uncomfortable for such a small vehicle.
> 
> Are you refering to the deal with BAMA leasing?


No, I think it's the newer leasing arrangement that I'm just hearing about but I'm not getting all that obsessed about it just yet.


----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah me neither, plan on riding my car until the end haha


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm taking delivery on a BAMA leased 2016 Camry SE 4cyl Monday. Terms seem decent, 3 years with an option to bail with a 2 week notice penalty free (we shall see). 2500 MI a month, .15/MI thereafter up to $100/wk total overages, unlimited after cap, all maintenance (oil too?), $172.00/wk.

Will it be worth it in Essex and surrounding NJ counties? We shall see. 

Anyone in a BAMA lease in NJ?


----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

StOOber said:


> I'm taking delivery on a BAMA leased 2016 Camry SE 4cyl Monday. Terms seem decent, 3 years with an option to bail with a 2 week notice penalty free (we shall see). 2500 MI a month, .15/MI thereafter up to $100/wk total overages, unlimited after cap, all maintenance (oil too?), $172.00/wk.
> 
> Will it be worth it in Essex and surrounding NJ counties? We shall see.
> 
> Anyone in a BAMA lease in NJ?


Yeah i got a camry SE as well. Id definitely only recomend it if your going to full time. And you also have to play it smart as well


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

I've been reading and interviewing my drivers as a pax for almost a year now, and am taking it all in. Glad to hear it's working for you, I met a driver who took on the same vehicle through Bama, and it seemed expensive but doable. As a credit challenged post 2008 financial bank induced depression with a career that's forced in to pitiful freelance, $199.00 down with no income showing in 2016, it was the best option not to give up on my high rate freelance work while having the option to go full time Uber on weeks or days or even months of no gigs.


----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah uber may not make you rich, but at least its good at filling gaps in between other responsibilities you may have


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

I've heard some inaccurate information about NJ rates here. I've contacted Uber like crazy about many issues and concerns like the lack of a tip button (if all drivers and pax complain and ask for it, they will respond I'm sure).LI am hoping to break up my days in to two parts, a mid morning to around 2, and a 9p to 1am. Something like this.I've heard from Uber that South NJ has higher rates! I'll post what they wrote...&Thanks for getting in touch about this, Stuart.Ritzgen here, from Uber support teamvNo worries, I've provided the full breakdown per vehicle class for city. Please see below:For UberX class: dBase: $1.05/mile: $0.85rMinimum: $5.60rCancellation Fee: $5aFor UberX class: (New Jersey Shore RATES),Base: $2.40where you can find answers to many of our frequently asked questions.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

Also considering an early am shift, like 5am to 8am... any suggestions?


----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

Well which area are you considering to work in?


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

I live in Bloomfield. Essex, Montclair, verona, kearney, Willowbrook mall, Clifton, Lyndhurst, I also have family at the border of Guttenberg, so areas near there, jersey shore possible. ..advice?


----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

I say stay up here. No point in dead mile ing all the way dts just to work. Even though im assuming theres less competition down there but ive never driven there so im not too sure


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

I wouldn't go south unless I had a fare or wanted to visit the beach, which I plan to do with a brand new car and my own work schedule. I'm thinking, when I have stuff to do in NJ, I'll incorporate Ubering wherever I go once I'm done with my personal stuff, visiting family, shopping, recreational stuff etc.


----------

